# Digital Temp Controlers For Fridge



## delboy (5/3/06)

hello all 
I know there are alot of threads on this subject and i have gone through most and the seem to be 300 or so posted replys .I am want ing one of these for my fridge but need to see a picture and want to know if any one has one made up to or ready as a plug and play set i could get my grubby little hands on .

all i want to do is get one plug it in set the desired temp and away we go ??

as it is very hot up here and the temps are never stable i need to convert a fridge or a freezer to do the job .
any members that can help ?? i dont mind if i have to put it togethr just need everything to get going .

i only want to spend around the 60 - 80 dollar mark as i am a poor brewer LoL 

ANY IDEAS 

DELBOY


----------



## JSB (5/3/06)

See Dreamboats thread on the XR10c from Dixell - have wired two of these things up - easy....

Cheers
JSB


----------



## wee stu (5/3/06)

Ones that are truly plug and play are not so easy to source, most require some wiring or full on assembly.

Adloheat have a couple of plug and play models, but they are in the $90-100 range. When I enquired they quoted postage of $10 to Adelaide.


----------



## Linz (5/3/06)

Del,

Ive made several of the Gro-warm/aldoheat type controllers. Parts alone tally to more than $60....

You looking for this????

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Home...040s-t2780.html


----------



## Hoops (5/3/06)

You will not get a new DIGITAL temp controller and fittings for $60-$80.
Unless you are willing to spend about $100-$110 for a good digital temp controller that's plug and play in a box ready to go - forget about it.

Hoops


----------



## Linz (5/3/06)

is that the cost for the Dixel units Hoops ???


----------



## pbrosnan (5/3/06)

Hi there,

My Dixell in the last Dreamboat BB was $96 inc postage. I bought a project box, extension cord, cable joiners and grommet for under $20 and wired it up. That was 2 weeks ago and I have had faultless performance so far. Very easy to set temps etc, I'd recommend getting in quick as there is another BB about to go off.


----------



## barls (5/3/06)

i second the drixel as they are easy as pie to set up and use. i think dreamboat is in the process of a buy at the moment so be quick or wait till the next one


----------



## Hoops (5/3/06)

Linz said:


> is that the cost for the Dixel units Hoops ???
> [post="112699"][/post]​


Linz
yeah, the dixell is $85 plus say $20 for box, extension lead and glands so just over $100 ready to go plug and play.

Hoops

PS: One day soon I will post the parts and photos of mine


----------



## delboy (5/3/06)

ok just got an mtc 2120 digital tempcontroller for 35 bucks and 6. 50 post to my door 

it has 240 vac 10 amp solid state relay x2 alarm buz when to high temp is reached or to low temp is reached .it come with prob and wiring diagram .

all i need to do is mount it in a jiffy box and wire up basically plug and play just need to see if an exrta relay might be required so as no to blow the one in the box .

thanks for your info guys i have cut and pasted the diagrams as well and i think iwill convert all my fridges in the house as well so as to save on power as the fridge i am running inside for the food is always freezing my lettuce and i cant wind it up any more it works more like a freezer.


----------



## Hoops (5/3/06)

Nice one
second hand is always a cheaper option if you can get it.
You certainly wont regret having a temp controlled fermenting fridge

Hoops


----------



## Boozy the clown (5/3/06)

I know its not 'digital' but i have found that my adlo is pretty accurate, no complaints here! ($113 delivered)


----------



## delboy (5/3/06)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


hoops and dreamboat check this out and see what you think.


delboy


----------



## Hoops (6/3/06)

I don't know much about temp controllers, which is why I go for the tried and tested Dixell XR10C and keep all my temp controllers the same batch and type for ease of operation, and less confusion for me.
Good luck with it though, they work great, you'll never regret having a temp controlled fermenting fridge

Hoops


----------



## delboy (6/3/06)

yes hoops these are listed as new so that a bloody good price just went to the site that makes them for a diagram and they look as if i wont need an extra relay to do the job as they have a 10 amp solidstate onboard.??

what do you think dreamboat you da man when it comes down to these things?

will 10 amp relay be sufficiant for the compressor cut in on this.

delboy

http://www.kibnt.com/ENGLISH/cpjs/MTC-2120.asp

go here for the low down seems these are built for refridgeration.


----------



## dreamboat (6/3/06)

10A will be heaps delboy.
The unit looks a little old style, but I am sure that it would do the job for you.

IF you can pick it up for under $70ish, and the seller will take it back if it's DOA, then you have got a good bargain!

Good Luck


dreamboat


----------



## delboy (6/3/06)

these are new one rob
del


----------



## Justin (6/3/06)

These will be fine Delboy. I have considered buying a bunch of these from the buyer and building them into controllers for sale on this board as a full plug and go option for those not willing to wire their own.

Haven't acted on it because I'm just too damn busy at the moment. They are basically an identical unit to the Dixell from what I can work out.

Should be the goods.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## Jye (6/3/06)

Thanks for the ebay link delboy, I just picked one of these up  I should be right putting it together but if you could post some pic just for fun that would be great :beer:


----------



## Linz (6/3/06)

What kind of pressure would the end of the probe take(ie . compression fitting).

Also, would this unit be any good for use on a HLT??


----------



## Justin (7/3/06)

No good for HLT Linz, they only go to 50C.


----------



## MHD (7/3/06)

I just bought one then 

So who has installed one of these... I am a little confused by the wiring diagram on the site..
Can anyone give an overview of how they wired it?

I have electronic skills just no formal training (science degree not electrician)


----------



## Jye (8/3/06)

MHD, when I receive mine I will post some construction and wiring pics.


----------



## Kramer (8/3/06)

Woot Woot! :beerbang: Just bought one for $35, have asked him if he has anymore might grab as many as I can and rewire them to a plug and play unit and sell them back to AHB members at cost if I have enough interest from members.

But will have to keep it quiet from the other electrical mobs in town as I might be encroaching on thier business!


----------



## Phrak (8/3/06)

Kramer, DEFINITELY interested. I would love to get one this weekend, where did you buy yours from?

Tim.


----------



## BrissyBrew (8/3/06)

I am in the process of trying to have a temperature controller manufactured for brewers.


----------



## Tony (8/3/06)

Here is what i did.

I have posted this ages ago but probably before the site was upgraded so will post em again.

Its an omron temp controller, the probe is a pt100.

i use the controller to switch the relay (rated to 10 amps) in the plastic box on and off as the internal contacts in the controller are only rated to 3 Amps and the fridge would cook it.

The relay switches power to the power point on the side of the box.

the fridge gets pludgged into the power point and is there for switched on and off acording to the temperature of the wort, which the probe is imersed into.

I drill a 16 mm hole in the firmenter lid and fit a 16mm cable gland to hold the probe and seal it air tight.

the thermostat in the fridge is a 0 to 40 deg job and is great. I set it to about 5 deg so if i stick a 25 deg wort in after brewing and ask the temp controller to drive it to 10 deg, the thermostst will cut the compressor in ans out before the fridge freezes or burns out. I can also use it to brew ales in the summer at 18 deg.

i used to use the thermostat alone but found i got un even temps depending on the brews activity.

with the probe in the wory and the temp controller i can hold the brew to with in 0.1 deg c of the desired firnentation temp. all year round.

hope this helps a bit.

I am an industrial electrician so asking me how its wired is like asking tiger woods how he hits a golf ball :blink: 

he doesnt know, he just does it.

it is a vert basic circuit though. I have no ideah how to get it on here. I dont have a scanner.

cheers


----------



## Tony (8/3/06)

forgot some pics  

cheers


----------



## delboy (8/3/06)

HEY TONY WE GOT THE SAME FRIDGE !!!  

i havent ever seen another one before dude fridge brothers cool.
Delboy


----------



## Phrak (9/3/06)

Tony, your setup looks insanely complicated - I love it!! :super: 

I've just bought 2x of those MTC-2120 digital Themostats off ebay member "yukuko1" (aka Ed) for $35 each. Ed seems to be really friendly and is more than happy to supply the units for sale outside of his regular ebay auctions.

I also bought 2x mini digital "fishtank\fridge" thermometers with probes (don't know if they're submergable or not) to monitor the tempterature of... erm... "stuff"  The thermometers were $10 each.

His ebay store is: http://stores.ebay.com.au/MATES-HELPING-MATES
The $35 digital thermostat is: http://tinyurl.com/r42gn or item id 7595005493
The $10 digital thermometer is: http://tinyurl.com/s7z3g or item id 4444907728

The temp range for the digital thermostat is -40 TO +50, 240V, 10A.
I can't remember exactly, but the thermomter has a similar range and is battery operated.

I also asked him about larger volume purchases. He said it was fine, as long as it was for no more than 30 units. I don't know if this is because he only has 30 left, or if his supplier charges him differently for larger volumes.

Anyway, I'll be building mine over the next couple of weeks. If all goes well, this should convert my large chest freezer into a nice refridgerator, and also a second fridge into a "climate-controller" fermenting room!
Not a bad way to start off my brewing hobby I'd imagine!  

I'll do my best to make a guide for the construction process.

Cheers and Beers,
Tim.
:beer:


----------



## Tony (9/3/06)

Well i have had lots of things over the years but never a "fridge brother"


Hi brother 

cheers


----------



## Jye (12/3/06)

I got mine into a box yesterday and is running smoothly  






Here are a few of my notes about its limitations;

- The temp is displayed to 0.1 C.

- Upper and lower limits can only be set to a whole number e.g. 17 and 18 C.

- Temp alarm can be only set to a whole temp e.g. if it is set to +- 2 C then the alarm will sound at 15 and 20 C.

- If the displayed temp is incorrect it can be corrected by up to +- 5 C in 1 C increments.

- There is a 3min delay between compressor turn ons.

- It has a defrost cycle (0-99min, time between 2 defrost times) and a defrost time (0-99min, time interval defrost is on)

It appears that this would not be suitable for use on a HLT unless the compressor relay was replaced with a 20A normally closed relay instead of a normally open.


----------



## Phrak (13/3/06)

Jye, thanks for the update. Is this the one of Ebay for $35 from the "Mates Helping Mates" store?

You've listed a few features & limitations, thanks for that. Overall, would you rate the unit as acceptable for cool/cold fermenting?

Tim.


----------



## Jye (14/3/06)

Phrak, Yep this is the one from ebay. I think it is perfectly ok for a fridge and will be brewing my first lagers soon now that I have accurate temperate control.

Jye :beer: 

P.S. All up it cost me about $50, $55 if you have to buy an extension lead.


----------



## MHD (14/3/06)

Brilliant!

Can you show us a rough circuit diag of how you did it?


----------



## Jye (14/3/06)




----------



## MHD (14/3/06)

Bloody Brilliant!


----------



## delboy (14/3/06)

THANKS FOR THAT JYE

well i am glad i pointed you guys there got mine today and tested it out works perfectly and of coarse very simple to programme up as well .
looks like there might be a few buys on this one .

Delboy :beer: :chug:  brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrup!


----------



## Sammus (16/3/06)

Howdy, I just joined this board I'm pretty new to brewing (ie still waiting for my first to finish and bottle!  ) but can see myself getting into it pretty quickly, its something I've been meaning to do for a while...
Anyhow, I've had a bit of experience with PID controllers (for my espresso machine - espresso requires accurate temperature control too!) and am wondering if it may suit this application as well?

For my espresso machine I use a Fuji PXR3 with a 40A SSR to control the heating element, but they are fairly pricey being a brandname and japanese, but there are cheaper alternatives: http://tinyurl.com/o9puw for example, although still a bit more than the thermostat I imagine it would have finer temperature control, any thoughts?


----------



## Bacchus (22/3/06)

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum but a keen brewer. I came across AussieHomeBrewer searching for a thermostat for my fermenting fridge.

I managed to track down the original manufacturer of the MTC-2120 in China. Sent them some email and they are willing to supply the unit for USD9.50/piece. Thats just over AUS13.25 at todays exchange rate. If I can get a few people interested maybe it would be worth an order. Any interest?

By the way, I based in Perth WA.


----------



## Bacchus (22/3/06)

Sorry forgot to mention. The company in China supplying the MTC-2120 requires a minimum order of 100 pieces.


----------



## MHD (3/4/06)

Thankyou JYE and Dellboy!
All set up now and in the garage on top of the fridge... VERY reassuring when I pull in late at night and see the display glowing there saying 19.5 degrees,,,

This is a nice unit


----------



## BrissyBrew (3/4/06)

Just out of interest I have some digital temperature controllers in the pipeworks, well actually in the process of being made and shipping, should have them within the next month. I am not 100% sure but I think the above units use a US dallas chip as a sensor, which have some accuracy issues so dont forget to calibrate. I have some on order using NTC sensors which you can should be able to replacement/upgrades of your probes easier.


----------



## delboy (3/4/06)

havent had an acuracy issue here tested with a dail thermo and was +/_ 1dc

so its all good here Brizzy
delboy


----------



## Lukes (1/5/06)

Thanks for the find guy's.
Picked up one of these on ebay for $35.00 + post
It's going to replace my tobins controller on my fridge.
:beerbang:


----------



## BrissyBrew (1/5/06)

something that does heating and cooling. NTC probe. Yes its my product so I am bias.
www.mashmaster.com.au


----------



## Kramer (31/5/06)

Can someone point me to a website or post the instructions for the MTC-2120. I have lost mine and am not to sure on how to set it again?

Kramer.


----------



## benhobbs (31/5/06)

Kramer said:


> Can someone point me to a website or post the instructions for the MTC-2120. I have lost mine and am not to sure on how to set it again?
> 
> Kramer.



Kramer,

http://www.kibnt.com/2006/showpen.asp?id=261

There is a link near the top of the PDF instruction sheet.

Cheers
Ben


----------



## Kramer (31/5/06)

Thanks for that Ben but this is the screen that comes up when I try to download the pdf file:







I am having trouble reading that? Does anyone else get the same screen I am using the latest firefox?


----------



## Kramer (1/6/06)

OK found it after a heap of searching and page translations I will post it here for further reference:

May establish a list of parameters :
Code functional units on a set of reference identification
F01 dialogues +50 -39 -10 degrees temperature limit controller can control the temperature range of 0.1 degrees digital
F02 temperature range -40 +49 -20 degrees dialogues can control the temperature range digital signal controllers for 0.1 degrees
F03 temperature calibration +5 0 degrees shows temperature and the actual temperature may have a temperature calibration error
F04-cream cycle 0-99 6 hours of cream twice set interval
0-99 F05-cream time of 30 minutes each time cream
F06-temperature warning 0-20 when the temperature exceeded 15 degrees set-temperature warning values, the university has rung and digital temperature control and showed signs
When the probe was short-circuit the probe failures, such as open circuit failure, and digital control boards ring for show "444" and flashing

(I think "cream" means defrost!)


----------



## BrissyBrew (1/6/06)

Kramer said:


> OK found it after a heap of searching and page translations I will post it here for further reference:
> 
> May establish a list of parameters :
> Code functional units on a set of reference identification
> ...


I have some units for sale as well. Fee free to check it out. www.mashmaster.com.au


----------



## sqyre (1/6/06)

View attachment 7506
hi, 
I've scanned my instructions.. Hope you can read it ok.
if not i can try again in color.


----------

